
The 9-year-old Microsoft genius - hachiya
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/05/17/marco.calasan.macedonia/index.html
======
rbanffy
Imagine what he will be capable of when he gets a software stack he can
understand completely.

~~~
dasil003
I commend your diplomacy.

